# ssh über proxy in der schule

## shorty

bei uns in der schule läuft nen squid proxy der nur anfragen auf port 80 zulässt. 

nun hab ich das problem das ich aus langeweile auch mal ins irc möchte um da mit den ganzen anderen die keinen bock haben zu labern. 

wie kann ich das hinbekommen? oder wie kann ich mit ssh auf meinen shell connecten aus der schule? dann könnte ich mir irssi ins irc, das würde ja genügen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ian!

Ich bezahle nicht Steuern en masse, damit so Nasen wie du im Unterricht im IRC rumgammeln. --- Geniesse die Schulbildung, solange du von ihr profitieren kannst.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian! (vom Dr. Sommer-Team)

----------

## shorty

wenn die die steuergelder wenigstens in interesanten und sinnvollen unterricht investieren würden wäre das ja auch ok. 

aber wenn ich hier mit meinem laptop in einer der zahlreichen vertretugstunden meiner so genanten it-ausbildung sitze und absolut nicht zu tun habe kann man sich doch wohl auch ma anderweitig beschäftigen! oder nicht?  :Confused: 

----------

## primat

Offensichtlich ist bei Dir jedoch noch einiges orthographischen Kenntnissen nötig:

interessant kommt von inter esse mit ss

ebenso genannt mit nn

Vertretungsstunde mit n

nichts (mit s) zu tun

ma -> mal

...

Wird mir zu zäh!

Gruss

----------

## sirro

 *shorty wrote:*   

> bei uns in der schule läuft nen squid proxy der nur anfragen auf port 80 zulässt. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> oder wie kann ich mit ssh auf meinen shell connecten aus der schule?

 

Wenn nur Port 80 offen ist, dann wirst du wohl kaum ssh machen können.

Aber damit du wenigstens etwas lernst kannst du ja weiterhin nach Möglichkeiten suchen um diese Maßnahme zu umgehen. (Hat man auch was zu tun und lernt evtl. sogar etwas) Zumindest haben wir das so gemacht, aber wir haben dann auch immer brav alle Lücken gemeldet. Unser Lehrer war begeistert was alles geht aber das Schließen solcher Lücken hat keinen so richtig interessiert...

EDIT: Allerdings hatte das bei uns eher den Character eines Selbstudiums in programmieren, da unser Lehrer uns leider nicht viel beibringen konnte und an einer katholischen Privatschule leider keine große Aussicht für Informatik war.  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by sirro on Mon Feb 02, 2004 10:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beejay

 *shorty wrote:*   

> wenn die die steuergelder wenigstens in interesanten und sinnvollen unterricht investieren würden wäre das ja auch ok. 
> 
> aber wenn ich hier mit meinem laptop in einer der zahlreichen vertretugstunden meiner so genanten it-ausbildung sitze und absolut nicht zu tun habe kann man sich doch wohl auch ma anderweitig beschäftigen! oder nicht? 

 

Dem kann ich leider nicht zustimmen, weil es leider nicht bei dem "mal eben wenn langweilig is" bleibt. Meistens ist man dann immer davor, weil man im Chat den Faden nicht verlieren will -- dafür passiert das dann aber im Unterricht. Tatsache ist nunmal: da werden Steuergelder für schulfremde Zwecke vergeudet. Mich ärgert es, wenn ein Schüler auf der einen Seite über die Unterrichtsqualität meckert aber auf der anderen Seite Geld verschwendet, dass vielleicht zur Verbesserung der Situation benötigt werden könnte.

----------

## dertobi123

 *shorty wrote:*   

> wenn ich hier mit meinem laptop in einer der zahlreichen vertretugstunden meiner so genanten it-ausbildung sitze und absolut nicht zu tun habe kann man sich doch wohl auch ma anderweitig beschäftigen!

 

Meine Vorschläge für eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung:

Vertiefung der Kenntnisse in:

- Rechtschreibung

- Gross-/Kleinschreibung

Damit solltest die nächsten Unterrichtsstunden beschäftigt sein  :Wink: 

----------

## tacki

hehe, ich hab früher auch manchmal gechattet/gespielt im unterricht, deshalb mein tipp von mir:

httptunnel

und großschreibung hier im text findet darf sie behalten  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

Also mein Vorschlag für eine interessante Beschäftigung während des Unterrichts wäre, einfach weiter solche Sachen hier im Forum zu posten.

Du könntest dich dann über die Reaktionen amüsieren und alle anderen können sich total verantwortungsbewusst und wichtig vorkommen, wenn sie sich über deinen verantwortungslosen Umgang mit ihren hart erarbeiteten Steuergeldern, sowie deine mangelnden Rechtschreibkenntnisse aufregen. 

So wäre eigentlich allen geholfen. Du hättest was zu tun und die anderen fühlen sich nachher auch noch besser.

Toll, oder?

----------

## shermann

 *shorty wrote:*   

> wenn die die steuergelder wenigstens in interesanten und sinnvollen unterricht investieren würden wäre das ja auch ok. 
> 
> aber wenn ich hier mit meinem laptop in einer der zahlreichen vertretugstunden meiner so genanten it-ausbildung sitze und absolut nicht zu tun habe kann man sich doch wohl auch ma anderweitig beschäftigen! oder nicht? 

 

Also, wenn Du eine IT-Ausbildung machst, dann kannst dir doch die Lösung selber basteln, oder zumindest deinen Lehrer fragen. Denn die sind dafür da, Fragen zu beantworten.

Oh, wie, Du darfst eigentlich nicht ins IRC, und Du weisst nicht, wie man einen Proxy überlistet?

Setzen! Sechs!

 :Twisted Evil: 

\sh

----------

## tacki

hehe, wir durften früher nachdem wir die aufgaben erledigt hatten, unter aufsicht des lehrers (!!!) quake2 und duke3d zocken  :Smile:  hach war das lustig

----------

## Pylon

 *tacki wrote:*   

> hehe, wir durften früher nachdem wir die aufgaben erledigt hatten, unter aufsicht des lehrers (!!!) quake2 und duke3d zocken  hach war das lustig

 

Jo, die Zeiten kenn ich auch noch.  Das war dann die Belohnung, wenn man schon fertig war (wie die "Kippe danach"  :Wink:  ).

Ich habe mich auch lange darueber aufgeregt, dass es bei uns an der Hochschule kein WLan gibt.  Doch inzwischen denke ich da anders drueber, auch wenn es immer noch kein Netz gibt.  Das ist sogar ganz gut so, denn wenn ich auch nur meinen Rechner offen hab, bin ich mit anderem beschaeftigt als der Vorlesung zu folgen.

Netz im Mensa-Bereich ist was anderes.  Da hat man Pause und kann die ein oder andere Vorlesung nach- bzw. vorbereiten oder auch mal abspannen.

Achja, unbeaufsichtigtes Browsen im Unterricht finde ich auch verwerflich.  Ich wuenschte mir, dass der Lehrer auf die Monitore sehen kann (und nicht deren Rueckwand).  Wer kennt es nicht, dass die geilsten Seiten (rotten.com ist da so ein Evergreen) im Unterricht ausgetauscht werden?  Wenn jetzt nur der Lehrer nicht durchdreht, sondern ueber die Seiten spricht oder gemeinsam betrachtet, waere das eine ganz gute Aufwertung des Unterrichts und die Seiten sind ploetzlich nicht mehr so geil.  Aber ich glaube, das ueberfordert die paedagogische Ausbildung des Lehrers   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## toskala

 *shorty wrote:*   

> bei uns in der schule läuft nen squid proxy der nur anfragen auf port 80 zulässt. 

 

recht so.

 *shorty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nun hab ich das problem das ich aus langeweile auch mal ins irc möchte um da mit den ganzen anderen die keinen bock haben zu labern. 
> 
> 

 

da kann ich mich ian nur anschließen. lern gefälligst was in der schule!

 *shorty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie kann ich das hinbekommen? oder wie kann ich mit ssh auf meinen shell connecten aus der schule? dann könnte ich mir irssi ins irc, das würde ja genügen.  

 

google ist dein freund.

----------

## tacki

ach nu seid doch nich so streng mit ihm...

ich glaub das war bei fast allen von uns so dass wir die schule gehasst hatten als wir schulpflichtig waren und jetzt vermisst man sie, weil man sich im grunde um kaum was kümmern musste.

wichtig ist bei allem dass man den spaß an der sache nicht verliert, und dazu gehört auch ein wenig heimlich chatten/surfen/whatever  :Smile: 

----------

## shermann

 *tacki wrote:*   

> ach nu seid doch nich so streng mit ihm...
> 
> ich glaub das war bei fast allen von uns so dass wir die schule gehasst hatten als wir schulpflichtig waren und jetzt vermisst man sie, weil man sich im grunde um kaum was kümmern musste.
> 
> wichtig ist bei allem dass man den spaß an der sache nicht verliert, und dazu gehört auch ein wenig heimlich chatten/surfen/whatever 

 

Zu meiner Schulzeit musste ich mich mit Turbo Pascal und einem Lehrkörper der von Computern und Blasen keine Ahnung hatte.

Internet war noch kein Thema.

Also, Schüler kommen auch ganz gut ohne Vergeudung von Steuergeldern aus.

\sh

PS: Fragt euch doch mal, warum Deutschland in der PISA Studie schlecht weggekommen ist, voll krass schleckt wechjegommen sach isch dir

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Fragt euch doch mal, warum Deutschland in der PISA Studie schlecht weggekommen ist, voll krass schleckt wechjegommen sach isch dir

 

Frag ich mich. Nur zur Antwort, dass dies auf den zu häufigen Aufenthalt deutscher Schüler im IRC zurückzuführen ist, konnte ich mich bisher noch nicht durchringen. 

P.S.: Lehrkörper, die von Blasen keine Ahnung haben, sind bei mir ohnehin unten durch.

----------

## toskala

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Nur zur Antwort, dass dies auf den zu häufigen Aufenthalt deutscher Schüler im IRC zurückzuführen ist, konnte ich mich bisher noch nicht durchringen.

 

du bist viel zu nachlässig!  :Smile:  wenn du mal nur kein lehrer wirst  :Wink: 

das wird jetz nu aber derbe offtopic  :Smile: 

----------

## shermann

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   PS: Fragt euch doch mal, warum Deutschland in der PISA Studie schlecht weggekommen ist, voll krass schleckt wechjegommen sach isch dir 
> 
> Frag ich mich. Nur zur Antwort, dass dies auf den zu häufigen Aufenthalt deutscher Schüler im IRC zurückzuführen ist, konnte ich mich bisher noch nicht durchringen. 
> 
> 

 

Hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet, sondern das es evtl. das Problem der Andersbeschäftigung des Schülers ist. Soll heissen, es wird dem Unterricht gefolgt.

Zweiter Grund könnte die Inkompentenz des Lehrkörpers sein, aber heutzutage tendiere ich zu ersterem.

 *ralph wrote:*   

> P.S.: Lehrkörper, die von Blasen keine Ahnung haben, sind bei mir ohnehin unten durch.

 

Sowieso   :Wink: 

----------

## lolli78

 *shermann wrote:*   

> Internet war noch kein Thema.
> 
> 

 

bei uns schon - nachdem ich ein paar lehrerfortbildungen gemacht habe.

ach ja, das waren noch zeiten... als mir die türe zum lehrerzimmer aufgehalten wurde...   :Rolling Eyes: 

lorenz.

----------

